# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  iRist smartwatch, Intex Technologies (India) ltd., New Delhi, India

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Intex Technologies (India) ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Intex iRist : Smartness at a flick of wrist

Published on Jul 14, 2015




> Smartness at a flick of wrist sounds just so exciting. It’s time to experience a new level of connectivity and time with this Intex i-rist. The bigger, better and smarter i-rist smartwatch from Intex not just keeps a track of your time. It does a lot more than you’d expect from this watch. Speaking of Intex i-rist, it is like a renaissance of sorts in the field of smartwatches. It has got sapphire glass on the dial, so stay worry-free about scratches on the screen. Intex i-rist is more than a time telling device, a fashion accessory and a status symbol. This smartwatch will surely be one of your favorites with its 240 X 240 resolution, 16 million colors, bigger 1.56 inch screen and the tough sapphire glass. 
> 
> 1.2 GHz Dual core processor, 512 MB RAM simply leaves you impressed with its speed. It enables you to do a lot more, wherever you are with the power of advanced chipset and processor. With this smartwatch, say hello in your own good style just at the flick of a wrist. You can originate a call, send messaging, also the call can be heard and answered with just your Wrist. Even more amazing is the light weight that impresses you the most when you get your hands on this watch. 
> 
> Now enjoying internet and sharing files is a hassle free process with Intex i-rist. Enjoy the world of Internet and the convenience of sharing files effortlessly. Stay In Constant Touch with Wi-Fi connectivity. Ask for anything from this smartwatch, GPRS, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, USB, GPS and it has it all! With a convenient location the IRIST camera packs a punch despite its minimal size. Using the provided app users can take still photos at a 5-megapixel resolution. Just click any of your favorite spots with a flick. I-rist is the only smart watch with a camera. Not only that, it has Face Detection features so now you can capture your memories with a simple flick of your wrist. 
> 
> Now you can enjoy simply being your own guide. Stop Worrying about driving and Holding your Phone to search for locations. With Intex I Rist , you have your own personal navigator just at the twist of Wrist. For all the fitness enthusiasts, this smartwatch is really worth your attention. Keep track of every step you take and measure every calorie you shed in your journey to fitness. Because this smartwatch has an inbuilt pedometer inside it to help bring all your fitness desires come true. Open the window to a world of possibilities with the super smooth Android KITKAT 4.4.2 Operating System. The power to choose the applications to download is all yours. 
> 
> Your richest collection of songs now finds place on your wrist. Stay entertained anytime, anywhere. The smartwatch supports all video formats such as MP4, AVI, 3GP/3G2, FLV, WMV, WEBM, MKV. Carry your world on your wrist wherever you go with the amazing storage capacity and expandable capability. It has 4 GB ROM expandable to 32 GB and 1.3 GB customer use storage. There’s much more to Intex I-rist. Get ready for an improved music experience. Connect your i-rist watch via bluetooth earphones and groove to your favorite tracks. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intex Unveils Android 4.4 Running iRist Smartwatch With Built-in 3G, Wi-Fi, and GPS"

by NDTV Correspondent
July 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Intex i-Rist features

Published on Jul 16, 2015




> A revolution in the smartwatch market, the Intex iRist is designed to cater to all your needs just right. This multipurpose watchphone is one of a kind which enables you to call, click pictures with a flick, listen to music, watch videos and access the internet from a single device. Yes you got it right!
> 
> A 240x240 bright display with 16 million colors, the iRist comes with a 3.9 cm (1.56”) screen, protected by a sapphire glass. The iRist comes with a 1.2 GHz dual core processor with 512 MB RAM supported by Android Kitkat 4.4.2., 4GB ROM, 1.3 GB available for customer use and 32 GB expandable. The reason it’s a step ahead of any other smart watch is that this watchphone is not just sim enabled but supports 3G SIM with an efficient calling function and an inbuilt dialer. 
> 
> The iRist provides with various options to stay connected to the virtual world of internet. With HSPA, Wi-Fi, Hotspot, USB and Bluetooth stay connected and share files without a problem. Also it can connect to your smart phone with ease.
> 
> Watch videos in high definition on iRist wherever you go. The life like picture qualities makes it a mesmerizing experience. Love listening to music? The iRist very well connects with wireless headsets to keep you away from entangling headphones. Along with these features, the iRist satisfies your love for selfies too! With a 5 mega pixel camera, you can click pictures whenever you want that too without worrying about the battery because this amazing watchphone is supported by a 600 mAh battery that lasts really long.
> 
> The iRist comes with an inbuilt GPS which allows you to wander without getting lost. To support your wanderlust, the iRist is embedded with an ambient light sensor and is water and dust resistant. Roam around without any worries. The smartwatch comes well furnished with style. The three different colour variants will make you crave for an iRist all the more. Available colours are: Black, Orange and Pink. 
> Grab your iRist now because you won’t find anything better than this! Wear your attitude on your wrist.

----------


## Airicist

INTEX iRist Junior Smartwatch

Published on Jun 6, 2016




> Now don't worry about your child security.
> Presenting Intex iRist Junior for your little ones to keep a constant watch over them. You can connect it with your smartphone and interact with them through a Two-way communication feature. 
> The VOIP chatting feature helps you chat without any cost. Just shake and connect with your friends and enjoy. With advance features like: 
> Geo- Fencing, Triple Tracking Mode, SOS Feature, Auto Call and Power Saving Mode that enhances their security.
> So grab iRist Junior for your little ones now!

----------


## Airicist

Intex iRist Pro Smart Watch

Published on Jun 23, 2016




> Grab the all new Intex iRist Pro, a smartwatch for the functional as well as the fashionable you! The stylish 2.5D glass display with transflective display gives you a smooth touch and brighter visibility along with various watch faces to suit your mood just right. Never get late, stay organized, monitor sleep and do much more with features like Alarm, Calendar and sleep monitor. Stay fit and stay healthy with an inbuilt Pedometer. Just shake and answer the calls instantly. Stay updated with notifications about incoming calls, messages and IM's. Do your thing with the iRist Pro and do it in style!

----------

